# 14ft MirroCraft Mod



## Sako (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello to all, 
I am new to the site and want to start off by thanking everybody who contributes for giving me the motivation to look for a "tin boat" to modify. I have a canoe and a 10.6 Waterquest ( purchased last spring). Well, I started to look around for a flat bottom Jon but could not find one used at least 48" wide to build a casting deck. I asked a friend who is into boating and sure enough, we found his first boat ( a 14ft MirroCraft)that he had given to his brother years ago. He told me last time he saw it, it was in his brothers yard full of junk and a dead dear. His brother still had it and it was donated to me. The trailer had seen better days so I left it there for now. I will get it soon and get it back into shape. Man the boat was full of rotten smelling leaves, mud, probably deer guts and so on. It had a rotting floor in place which was supported by that two inch insulation board. What I have done do far is cut out the old floor and cleaned it up best I could with a deck brush and some Ajax ( hope that was OK). I also removed the sid eplates of the middle seat and the floatation that was there. I ordered some aluminum angle from Speedymetals.com. Their prices looked much better than HDepot. The weather here is miserable and barely gets over 30degrees. I went to the car wash to clean it out. It did not have a motor, so I have been on the hunt. Just today, i think I made a score, at least I hope so. I bought off Craigs List a 9.8hp Mercury 110. The guy told me that it was his father's since new in 1969 and had been maintained very well. He said it was garaged four years ago and not used since. I think I should get it serviced. You will see in the pic's that I thinks the fuel's receiver?? snapped off into the fuel line. Is that going to be a problem?? It may be a 1968. I only say because the last two on the serial# is 68.

I would appreciate any input. My plan is to put a casting deck from the rear of the middle seat to the bow. Install a foot control MinnKota on the bow. Once I really get going, I will be very focused. I want it done by spring. Thank You, Sako
https://s709.photobucket.com/albums/ww99/sarkis/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard - that boat will make a great ride


i have a MirrorCraft as well and they make a fine boat


Post your Pics about the motor and I know a few of our members will be able to help


----------



## Sako (Feb 22, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody can give me advise on what to do next to test the motor. I think I should take it somewhere to be serviced but I am new to gas outboards and do not want to get over charged. How much should a tune-up be?
I only have experience with transom mount trolling motors. You can see in one of the pics of the motor that it looks like a piece from where the gas line connects from the tank to the front of the motor snapped off in the line. Can I replace that myself so I can at least try to start it up.


----------



## Sako (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry guys. I just realized I should have posted the motor question on the motor talk section. Please fell free to give input anyway. I appreciate it.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 23, 2009)

Bassboy will be along later to give good advice.


----------



## Sako (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, I will be looking forward to hearing bassboy's advise.


----------



## Nippissinger (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi. Tuneups can run from $50.00 to an astronomical amount. It depends on who does it and what is needed to get her tuned.
Plugs and changing the lower end gear oil is the cheapest next to nothing.

Then there's the magneto, coil pack, impeller/water pump, carburetor, head gasket and the list can grow...
But never fear, 2 strokers are kinda simple and relatively cheap except of course the dinasours.

Nice boat. I too am a proud Mirro owner. I am however an OMC fan also but a good start in servicing a 2 stroker is to pop the hood and have a look around. I always look for rust or corrosion on any electrical and moving parts. 
You will need a water source to ensure you don't overheat the engine once she starts...
I have 2 short shaft small outboards so I like to use a plastic barrel cut down a third and a makeshift stand to mount her on so the bottom end is submerged.

Now you can be safe and drop a wrench on the flywheel nut to make sure she will turn over. Always turn slow so you don't damage anything...If she is stubborn then STOP!!!!

I wouldn't suggest you try starting until you check all the fluids like the lower end, and the fuel mixture.
I was lucky enough to find manuals for both my old girls and my '84 Johnny 8hp was not cheap. I am a believer in manuals as they will tell and show you where everything is and how to disassembly and re-assemble properly.

The main thing with outboard is the cooling. There are vents in the bottom end that suck up water via the impeller which is a rubber cog that spins and draws water up through the shaft and pushes it through the water jets cooling the engine and then exiting out the exit port at the (piss hole) rear under the engine base as we call it.

You can safely pull the plug to check its condition. If it looks good and the flywheel/engine turns over freely and the lower end gear oil is a nice clean color with no signs of milk in it, and the prop/lower end is fully submerged in water, give the cord a pull and see what happens...

Don't get discouraged if it won't fire. If you don't know the history of her then there are a few things it could be...

I hope this novel hasn't bored anyone? I am a detailist...LOL..
Really anxious to here how you made out....

Nipper...


----------

